# Our Marriott Point Presentation Experience



## azmoats (Sep 26, 2010)

My wife and I stayed at Marriott Ko Olina the week of September 4th-11th through a Interval International exchange. We own a 2BR Lock-off Silver week at Marriott Shadow Ridge. We purchased our week re-sale a few years ago. 

We decided to take the offer to learn about the new Marriott points system during our vacation. I'm a Tug reader but wanted to hear about the program from a Marriott Sales person before making a final decision. The salesperson brought up our Marriott Owner information. He looked at us and said "We are looking for high demand week owners at high demand resorts. What you own is not what Marriott is looking for. I have to keep you here 45mins to give you your gift for attending the presentation." I asked that I still would like to learn about the system so I could make that decision for ourselves. He handed me a binder to look through and said "this will start you off and I will be back in a few minutes" and walked out of the room. We sat there for 30mins before a lady walked in to say that she was here to check us out. 

She wanted to take a survey on how the presentation went. I told her we never got a presentation. She kind of looked at me strangely and proceeded to ask the survey questions. I told her that I was very disappointed in Marriott in the way we have been treated. I told her I wanted to have someone from Marriott contact me so I could discuss our experience with them. They made us feel like we have a worthless timeshare week and that owners should not be treated this way. 

I then completed an online complaint to Marriott to the resort and the Vacation Club. I also received an online survey from Marriott asking about our Vacation Points System presentation and another one for our stay at Marriott Ko Olina. I explained our experience and that I wanted a call from Marriott with an apology. It has now been 2 weeks and still no call from Marriott. How times have changed! Owning a week with Marriott is not what it used to be.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 26, 2010)

What is it about the  Ko Olina TS sales office?? It seems to be the Marriott location with the most consistent negative feedback! In fact, I don't think I've ever seen anyone report anything positive or even just neutral about the Ko Olina sales force, which is different from reports of other Marriott locations.


----------



## scpoidog (Sep 26, 2010)

*My Guy*

It sounds like you got the same guy I had for our presentation.   I hope you at least had a good vacation.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 26, 2010)

I then completed an online complaint to Marriott to the resort and the Vacation Club. I also received an online survey from Marriott asking about our Vacation Points System presentation and another one for our stay at Marriott Ko Olina. I explained our experience and that I wanted a call from Marriott with an apology. It has now been 2 weeks and still no call from Marriott. How times have changed! Owning a week with Marriott is not what it used to be.[/QUOTE]

I also completed a survey and asked that I be notified.  I just got a response from John Goodman in consumer advocacy and I asked for the response about 8 weeks ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2010)

That is my kind of presentation. In and out as fast as possible with zero pressure  .

Kidding aside. This shows the level of incompetence of the sales rep. They should have used this opportunity to tell you how your silver SR week will never ever again trade in to Hawaii since II will dry up and this is never how Marriott intended their system to work.

Once he frightened you in to thinking you would would be delegated to silver weeks at your home resort, you would have been happy to sign you up for a couple thousand new and shinny trust points that can go anywhere and get anything. Easiest sale ever!


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 26, 2010)

We haven't done a presentation since the points rollout, but did a presentation at Ko'Olina a couple of years ago on a preview package.  It was one of easiest we had been to before.  He saw we had a /DSVII timeshare, told us our DSV II was a nice resort but out summer week could not be traded in to purchae trade up for another resort, so we should by a Hawaii week if we wanted to come back.  We advised we already had a non-Marriott Hawaii week that we loved, and combined with our Marriott week had successfully traded to Hawaii for 3 weeks EOY.  He said we obviously had the system down and didn't really need another week at that time.  He asked if we had any questions in regards to anything Marriott, when we said no, he shook our hands, gave us our certificates and told us to enjoy our time at Ko'Olina.  We were in and out in less than 20 minutes with a $100 certificate for dinner and 15,000 rewards points.  Sweet!


----------



## mkahanek (Sep 26, 2010)

*Ko Olina*

I have been to presentations at Ko Olina 3 times, Ocean Pointe, Aruba and Frenchmans.   At Ko Olina I always sat with the same sales guy.  IT was the lowest pressure presentation I have been to.  Guy told my buddy and I on our first visit back in 2004 that if at any point during his presentation that we decided that ownership was not for us just tell him, he would thank us for our time, give us our goodies and we would be on our way.  We were both intrigued by the possibilities of using a Ko Olina based week (split between us) for our future families.  So we bought.  I think we surprised sales guy.  Two guys in their early thirties executing a purchase.    So you can have pleasant experiences at Ko Olina.  Or you could at one time.   I met with this same sales guy back in Feb.  Was tempted for an EOY week to compliment my other purchase but declined.  He thanked us politely and we moved on.   I emailed him a couple of weeks ago and his email bounced back..  I can only conclude from that that he was put off by the DC program as he had been there for years.   To me he seemed honest and low pressure..  Perhaps that was not compatible with the new program in his mind.   It was quite evident that he believed in the weeks product when we purchased.  I doubt he was just as confident about points.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 26, 2010)

This is unbelievable!  If Bill Marriott knew about this he'd probably roll some heads!  

I plan to do a presentation when we're in Grande Ocean end of October.  I'll report back.


----------



## rthib (Sep 26, 2010)

*Stupid, but it is understandable*

Not the best approach, but his logic is not completely flawed.

Someone who bought resale (other than from Marriott) has produced no significant revenue for Marriott.  MVCI makes money selling property, not from transfer fees.

Add to that the week you own is a cheap week and you have lots of alarm bells for the rep.

The rep makes his money selling weeks, not giving information sessions.
It is not about converting you to points program (that could be done over the phone) it is about you buying you more points.

Are you expecting him to believe that someone who bought the cheapest week, the cheapest way possible, is really going to pay top dollar for an unproven program.

You should be happy - he looked at you background and said this program was not designed for you - thanks for your time, here's you prize.

He probably should have handled it better, maybe say something like - let me get you someone to talk about conversion and handed you off to one of the newbies - but he was smart to get away form you a quick as possible and go find someone who he could actually sell to.


----------



## tiel (Sep 26, 2010)

All I can say is, the sales reps's behavior was inexcusable and VERY unprofessional.


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 26, 2010)

rthib said:


> Not the best approach, but his logic is not completely flawed.
> 
> Someone who bought resale (other than from Marriott) has produced no significant revenue for Marriott.  MVCI makes money selling property, not from transfer fees.
> 
> ...



I would tend to agree with you. The salesperson was making a good decision for him as well as the resale owner. In addition, he said they only needed to sit there for 45 minutes instead of the 90 minute presentation. If they had no itention of buying and were only doing the tour for the gift, I think they should be happy. I would have been. 

In fact a similar thing happened to me once. I had a salesperson say to me as soon as they sat down that they had 2 tours, one for the person that was truly interested and the other for the person just there for the gift. He asked me which tour I wanted and I said the gift tour. He said ok. Then he took me to view the model unit, told me the prices and asked was I interested in buying. I said no and was out the door in less than half an hour. He didn't waste his time with someone that wasn't going to buy, and I didn't have to sit there and listen to his presentation that I have heard numerous times.


----------



## sparty (Sep 26, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> We haven't done a presentation since the points rollout, but did a presentation at Ko'Olina a couple of years ago..... We were in and out in less than 20 minutes with a $100 certificate for dinner and 15,000 rewards points.  Sweet!



What are the current offers in Kauai and Maui for attending presentation?

$100 dinner cert and 15K PTS is a great deal, wouldn't mind getting that when we're in Kauai and Maui in Dec...


----------



## ricki999 (Sep 26, 2010)

rthib said:


> Not the best approach, but his logic is not completely flawed.
> 
> Someone who bought resale (other than from Marriott) has produced no significant revenue for Marriott.  MVCI makes money selling property, not from transfer fees.
> 
> ...



In addition to making money through timeshare sales, Marriott makes lots of money by managing those timeshares and receives revenue through maintenance fees.

While the salesperson may not immediately increase their paycheck, I've heard that sales is all about planting seeds. In this case it appears that this saleperson isn't looking at the importance of Marriott's reputation and Goodwill.

A salesperson may not like giving information sessions,  but Marriott, right or wrong, has made the decision to use its sales staff to communicate the details of their product.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 26, 2010)

azmoats said:


> Owning a week with Marriott is not what it used to be.



And it never was.


----------



## Herb33 (Sep 26, 2010)

dmharris said:


> This is unbelievable!  If Bill Marriott knew about this he'd probably roll some heads!



I can tell you for a fact Bill Marriott reads his blog.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Sep 26, 2010)

azmoats said:


> My wife and I stayed at Marriott Ko Olina the week of September 4th-11th through a Interval International exchange. We own a 2BR Lock-off Silver week at Marriott Shadow Ridge. We purchased our week re-sale a few years ago.
> 
> We decided to take the offer to learn about the new Marriott points system during our vacation. I'm a Tug reader but wanted to hear about the program from a Marriott Sales person before making a final decision. The salesperson brought up our Marriott Owner information. He looked at us and said "We are looking for high demand week owners at high demand resorts. What you own is not what Marriott is looking for. I have to keep you here 45mins to give you your gift for attending the presentation." I asked that I still would like to learn about the system so I could make that decision for ourselves. He handed me a binder to look through and said "this will start you off and I will be back in a few minutes" and walked out of the room. We sat there for 30mins before a lady walked in to say that she was here to check us out.
> 
> ...



The salesperson's behavior is inexcusable, even if you own a low-value Silver week, and purchased it independently of Marriott.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Herb33 said:


> I can tell you for a fact Bill Marriott reads his blog.



Really?

Well he better get a better pair of reading glasses. There have been over 200 comments on the new Points system. The vast majority unfavorable? How has he reacted to this commentary?


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Sep 26, 2010)

rthib said:


> Not the best approach, but his logic is not completely flawed.
> 
> Someone who bought resale (other than from Marriott) has produced no significant revenue for Marriott.  MVCI makes money selling property, not from transfer fees.
> 
> ...



Excellent points!

I'm intrigued by the entitlement of those who purchase low-valed weeks independently of Marriott. One thing this poster was entitled to and did not receive was a professional encounter with Marriott. I'm equally intrigued by the "career tour-takers." It seems that sone think they're Marriott's quality assurance department and/or Marriott's consciounse.


----------



## kedler (Sep 26, 2010)

azmoats said:


> My wife and I stayed at Marriott Ko Olina the week of September 4th-11th through a Interval International exchange. We own a 2BR Lock-off Silver week at Marriott Shadow Ridge. We purchased our week re-sale a few years ago.
> 
> We decided to take the offer to learn about the new Marriott points system during our vacation. I'm a Tug reader but wanted to hear about the program from a Marriott Sales person before making a final decision. The salesperson brought up our Marriott Owner information. He looked at us and said "We are looking for high demand week owners at high demand resorts. What you own is not what Marriott is looking for. I have to keep you here 45mins to give you your gift for attending the presentation." I asked that I still would like to learn about the system so I could make that decision for ourselves. He handed me a binder to look through and said "this will start you off and I will be back in a few minutes" and walked out of the room. We sat there for 30mins before a lady walked in to say that she was here to check us out.
> 
> ...


I would email Corporate Customer Advocacy: customer.advocacy@vacationclub.com. Let them know what happened and how upset you are and that you would like to speak to someone about it.

It's one think if the salesman was saving you time because you wanted it that way but once you asked him to take the time to explain it to him then its unprofessional of him to hand you a booklet and walk away. 

I read the documents myself and I thought we'd enroll but I too wanted to speak to someone in person. The first sales person we spoke to at Grande Vista was terrible and we walked out with our incentive a week later at MOW we had a good salesperson and manager and we enrolled and bought points. Hopefully the sales guy you dealt with misses lots of opportunities going forward.


----------



## gomike (Sep 26, 2010)

I got yelled at during our ko olina presentation.  She told me that she did not like my attitude.

So I sat there for another 45 min, told the closer she yelled at me, and then went to dinner with my wife.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife and I own at both Ko Olina and Maui and have taken multiple tours at each location.  While I have never had a really rude Ko Olina sales person, our Ko Olina tours have generally been characterized by sales people who are full of themselves and not good at listening.  Our experience at Maui has been the complete opposite, where the sales people have been friendly, informative and accurate in what they say.  We did not buy when we were at Ko Olina (the sales guy's main concern seemed to be that we buy from him and not from our Maui sales rep).  Because we liked our Maui sales rep better, we then called him and bought our Ko Olina week from the Maui rep.  We have also attended sales presentations at Grand Chateau, Grande Vista and Waiohai, and the Ko Olina presentations are have been consistently inferior.  (All of our presentations were before the introduction of the new points program.)


----------



## Herb33 (Sep 27, 2010)

billymach4 said:


> Really?
> 
> Well he better get a better pair of reading glasses. There have been over 200 comments on the new Points system. The vast majority unfavorable? How has he reacted to this commentary?



Yes.  Comments about 'the system'.  We'll have to wait and see what his reaction will be, if any.

But I can tell you this much.  My recent post to Bill Marriott's blog contained specifics about what took place at our DP presentation.  A week went by and the post was never published online, so I assumed it wasn't read or they just blew it off.  Then I got an email from an executive at MVCI HQ telling me they had heard from "Mr Marriott" about my post to his blog, and would I please give them a little time to look into my concerns and come up with an appropriate resolution.

If what I'm reading in this thread about the sales operation at Ko Olina is accurate, then someone ought to bring some facts & specifics to Mr Marriott's attention.


----------



## cbdmvci (Sep 27, 2010)

azmoats said:


> I explained our experience and that I wanted a call from Marriott with an apology. It has now been 2 weeks and still no call from Marriott. How times have changed! Owning a week with Marriott is not what it used to be.



This is the one perception that I have internalized about the whole DC program rollout.  The "customer satisfaction is primary" reputation of Marriott has been damaged beyound repair.

This mistake Marriott management has made is twofold.

First, they think that is is all just an unavoidable, small, inevitable collateral damage to a major change like this one.  That's wrong.  The correct response to the anger would have been first to have planned the rollout better (e.g. make sure all the sales rep's and VAO's were on the same page); and second to publically adress the complaints immediately (e.g. don't let the TUG and Bill's Blog posted concerns just sit out there with no public response.)

Second, and most important, they have underestimated the fallout effects on the rest of their business.  As I've said before, in anger, I've already cancelled a large conference at the Marriott at EWR that I have held there twice before.  And I've just booked a Hilton in London, to start building my HH points which I had started to let go moribund.  (If I were a Marriott hotel owning financial group, I'd be plenty pissed that Marriott's concern with their own timeshare business is hurting the hotel I own that they are supposed to be managing.)


----------



## azmoats (Sep 27, 2010)

I understand that I purchased a resale week and don't have the same benefits of other owners who purchased directly from Marriott. I accept that. We have attended 30-40 timeshare presentations over the years and this was by far the easiest! It came down to respect. We are still Marriott owners and should be treated fairly. Marriott asked us to come and listen about the new points program, not us. When the salesperson places a book in front of us and leaves us for 30-40 minutes in a room by ourselves, that's disrespect! :annoyed:


----------



## carolinept (Sep 27, 2010)

azmoats said:


> I understand that I purchased a resale week and don't have the same benefits of other owners who purchased directly from Marriott. I accept that. We have attended 30-40 timeshare presentations over the years and this was by far the easiest! It came down to respect. We are still Marriott owners and should be treated fairly. Marriott asked us to come and listen about the new points program, not us. When the salesperson places a book in front of us and leaves us for 30-40 minutes in a room by ourselves, that's disrespect! :annoyed:




Totally agree.  You were INVITED to attend, and to be left alone in a room for 30-40 minutes not knowing what was going on after being told you had an inferior ownership is unprofessional and inexcusable.  Even if it was in the best interest for the salesman to move on, it could absolutely have been handled in a more respectful way.  

Sounds like the same KoOlina guy that, 10 years ago, literally left us standing by ourselves in the model unit because I happened to mention that I was a TUG member.  He ended the meeting abruptly, walked out, and told us the way to get back to the sales office ourselves.  Ridiculous.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2010)

So T-U-G is the pass code to get out of the timeshare tour quickly? It didn't work for us a few years ago at Grande Vista. I even took the sales rep to the TUG resale listings, she kept commenting how desperate the sellers of those units must be to be selling them so cheap.


----------



## azmoats (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally received a response today! All I was looking for was an apology and that it would not happen again to other Marriott owners. I'm glad that someone was willing to listen and hopefully take action on what happened.  

Dear Mr. Moats: 

Thank you for your email to Mr. Weisz.  I appreciate this opportunity to respond on behalf of the Executive Office of Marriott Vacation Club. 

Please accept my sincere apology for the negative sales experience endured during your recent stay at Ko Olina Beach Club.  The described behavior displayed by your Sales Executive is not in accordance with the exceptional level of service that the Marriott name is known for.  I also apologize for the lack of response from site management upon your request to be contacted in relation to the incident.  In an effort to ensure that future experiences are not repeated with other Marriott Vacation Club owners or guests, I shall share your feedback with senior leadership at the sales center.  

All Marriott owners are encouraged to enroll their interests in the Destinations Program if they feel that they would benefit by doing so.  The enrollment fee for your interest is $1495, should you elect to enroll your week you will be allocated 1,825 Destination Club Points each year that you elect points as your usage option.  Please keep in mind that the new program is designed as an overlay meaning that you may continue to use your week in the same manner as you have in prior years if you wish to do so.  One major advantage of joining the Destinations Program is that you will only pay one annual club due in the amount of $165.  This fee will replace most of your prior usage fees such as: 

-          Annual Interval International membership.

-          Internal Marriott to Marriott exchange fees (domestic and Carribean only)

-          Trade to Marriott Reward Points fee.

-          Lock Off Fee

-          Split Usage Fee 

By joining the Destinations Club Program you will also be eligible to access our exciting Explorer Collections which provide new usage alternatives not available under the traditional weeks program.  For you convenience, I have attached an electronic presentation that more thoroughly explains the Destinations Program.  If you have any further questions after viewing the presentation please feel free to contact me at the phone number provided below. 

http://vacationclub.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/presentation/media/benefit_2_enroll/



As always, thank you for contacting the Executive Office of Marriott Vacation Club and allowing me this opportunity to reply to your concerns.


Kind regards, 



Ray Filippone

Customer Advocacy Manager

Marriott Vacation Club International Executive Office


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to see that they responded to you and your concerns directly.


----------



## nanceetom (Sep 28, 2010)

*Question about joining Points with remaining II membership*

I know I read somewhere on this forum that if you have time left on your membership with II, then you possibly would receive an AC from Interval when or if you join the Point program.

We just spoke with a Marriott rep and asked him this question since we have 18 months remaining.  He said Marriott has nothing to do with this and we would have to contact II ourselves and some people are getting them and some not.  It was II's choice.

A friend told me Marriott took care of it for them.   Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2010)

Based on the OP, we knew what we were walking in to today at our Ko'Olina presentation. And it sure didn't disappoint. It was almost the same as the experience of the OP. Though our rep wasn't as blatantly rude. She did indicate that the points we are offered isn't high, and using points vs. II wasn't a good option for us. She did push enrolling based on fee savings alone as it would pay for itself in about four years.

She did indicate that she wasn't concerned if we enrolled or not, didn't matter to her, do what we want. So there was no pressure. She hadn't done her research on us though. No CIA report on us I guess. She knew what we owned and how many points our weeks would garner. However, she initially offered us conversion for $595. I indicated I would be happy to enroll at that rate but likely couldn't since we were resale owners and our enrollment fee was $1995. She looked it up to confirm.

Then the person doing the survey came along. I have figured out that this person really doesn't want to do a survey nor is your feedback really used for anything. It is all a front, their goal is to try to extract some money from you utilizing their encore packages. $1950 to come back to a MV 1BR unit anytime in the next 24 months, we passed.

In and out in 45 minutes and 20K more Marriott Reward points to our name. Couldn't be happier  

A few points of interest:

85-90% of people are converting. Sure perhaps those they see, but we all know from the financial release that only about 5% of all owners have converted. She said we would be one of those 10% not enrolling.
Indicated that their goal through year end is to do presentations to current owners and enroll them. After year end they will do presentations only to those interested in new points. They will no longer offer enrollment presentations after 12/31/10.
Did indicate II inventory would deplete, but didn't understand the concept when I tried to explain that there would also be an equal number of owners not competing against me and that also of those enrolling only a small percentage would likely convert to points on a given year.
1500 points minimum to buy at $9.20 per point. So no price increase yet. Though the minimum may have gone up?
We didn't have to sign anything indicating we would not be able to enroll after our presentation. We even indicated we may enroll by the end of the year.
The introductory pricing could go away any time, even before year end as indicated in all promotional materials. Sure, right.

All in all, not bad. We knew what to expect and were not in any way offended. She was very honest and upfront. There wasn't anything she could have told us about points that we didn't already know. My wife did ask her to provide more information and she did show us the explorer packages. They look like they could be good options if your weeks convert to lots of points.


----------



## toxicesq (Oct 16, 2010)

In fairness to the Ko’Olina sales center, I had a very good experience when my sister-in-law and I went to a presentation in September.  We are both multiple Marriott week owners and wanted to learn more about the points system.  The sales rep was extremely helpful, and when we asked questions that he didn’t know the answers to, he brought in another rep to answer.  I already had a fair amount of knowledge about the DC (thanks, TUG), and I found the reps were accurate in their explanations.


----------



## arthur06 (Oct 16, 2010)

While it may be true that the OP has a less then desirable, the system needs those people just as much... Not everyone eats filets, some eat ground beef and some eat bologna! Imagine the cost if silver weeks sat empty, the cost would have to be absorbed by someone...


----------



## ABC13 (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a terrible presentation at SurfWatch while at Grande Ocean last week.  We went in with the opinion that we would enrol in the new program just to protect from missing future opportunities.  The Marriott Rep had no basic information as to our usage of our two Plat weeks at Grande Vista and told us "it's a no brainer" and "I don't get anything for you enrolling"  
She had no answers for direct questions and would go off in a different direction.  It became so frustrating that we pulled back in our interest to join. 
She also failed to mention the incentives that would be provided if we joined and I therefore decided to take a deep breath and look the information over at a later date.  (She had to go out to get the points allowances we would get and those that we needed for the trades we requested)  Her only Interval Information was the fees they charge but not what flexibility might be available.
In all honesty I had to wonder why a Marriott rep would seem so ill-informed.  It did nothing to build the brand in our mind.  We will now do the proper thing and that is a complete review of the pros and cons as we can determine from the MVC site and the comments of other Tuggers to decide our next step.


----------



## gabrielij (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually had a pleasant presentation in St. thomas. Thanks to tuggers, I already knew a lot about the program and she was consistent with her answers. Whatever she did nto know, she went and asked her manager. THe only question they could not asnwer was what happen if I want to resell my points? Otherwise, it is a wasted asset, isn't it? They said Marriott currently does not have a program in palce for that.

She was polite although she knew that I will not buy as I was pretty mad about the program. She tried to sell me deeded weeks though as she mentioned St thomas is the only location that still sells them for a limited time before all govermental approvals are obtained.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 20, 2010)

Is it possible that sales reps are not terribly happy with corporate so they are sabotaging the previews?  If they know that folks just aren't interested, why should they knock themselves out?  Perhaps their goal is to help the points system implode, forcing MVCI to rethink its decision.  Then they can go back to the business of selling TS weeks.  Just a thought . . .


----------



## gravitar (Oct 20, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Is it possible that sales reps are not terribly happy with corporate so they are sabotaging the previews?  If they know that folks just aren't interested, why should they knock themselves out?  Perhaps their goal is to help the points system implode, forcing MVCI to rethink its decision.  Then they can go back to the business of selling TS weeks.  Just a thought . . .



I think they would lose their jobs for lack of production before Marriott figured maybe the new program needed fixing. I doubt the sales reps are that noble to sacrifice their jobs like that!


----------



## kjd (Oct 20, 2010)

With the economy in deep recession and several travel companies in financial trouble it's difficult for me to believe that there are any "deals" that are exclusive to the DC.  Cruise ships are practically giving away space because it's a known fact that a passenger spends a lot more on-board than the cost of a ticket.  Getting people on the ship is the name of the game.  I've seen last minute cruise offers that are practically free.  Why turn in precious points for that.

Whether it's DisneyWorld, casinos, cruise ships, hotels or airlines everyone is offering deals.  Our mailbox is constantly being bombarded with travel offers.  In all of this the DC is merely an echo and not a place that I would go for any exceptional offers.  

I will say that one of the great deals for overseas travel within the Marriott universe are the travel packages.  You don't need the DC for that, however. You just need MRP's.


----------

